# how to start my own kennel and bloodline.



## bullyboy

Hey guys i wanted to get advice from many diffrent experienced breeders, on how to start my own kennel and bloodline. i have an idea but need assistance. i have 2 blue females that is beautiful, there all blue with white on the chest and snout. and 1 all buckskinned male, and 1 all black male with a white chest and white snout all are around 45 lbs and beautiful. i have registry papers on the but no distinctive bloodlines, so i registered them under my bloodline i created.......how do i do it all.....thanx in advance.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

bullyboy said:


> Hey guys i wanted to get advice from many diffrent experienced breeders, on how to start my own kennel and bloodline. i have an idea but need assistance. i have 2 blue females that is beautiful, there all blue with white on the chest and snout. and 1 all buckskinned male, and 1 all black male with a white chest and white snout all are around 45 lbs and beautiful. i have registry papers on the but no distinctive bloodlines, so i registered them under my bloodline i created.......how do i do it all.....thanx in advance.


Lets tackle one thing at a time. Do you do any activities with your dogs? That is the best way to make a name for yourself is for you to get you and the dogs out in the public eye whether it is weight pulling, showing, sch., or search and rescue. It's great fun for you and the dogs and it also proves to you who should be bred and who shouldn't... You only want to breed the best to the best. otherwise you have a bunch of dogs with no distinctive bloodlines(except for your name attatched to it), Charactaristics, or traits. As a breeder you want consistancy and if it isn't consistant quite yet it should only improve the breed and your line. Without distinctive lines you won't get the consistancy that you desire. This is where genes play a major role because you can breed a solid blue bitch with great conformation to a solid blue male with OK confirmation and the males parents or grandparents genes come through in your litter so you might end up with a couple long legged tigerstripped rednoses! that is pretty hard for you to find homes for because the future homes of the pups only want something that is going to look like momma and daddy. Before you start your kennel make sure you know EVERYTHING about each of your dogs and your dogs history (parents, grandparents,ect) There is a great article on wikipedia about kennel set ups and layouts that i will find for you. NEVER and I mean NEVER double up dogs in one kennel with our breed... your bound to have a bloody mess and possibly a dead dog when you come home!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_reproduction#Dog_breeding

heres a link about canine reproduction

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_breeding

about breeding

http://www.masonco.com/FRPSaniK.html

this is a company who sets up professional kennels... I can't find the artical on wikipedia... it had great tips as to the placement of dogs... quarantined animals need to be kept down wind of the others and females in heat need to be kept up wind to males ect. but im sure these people on this site know that


----------



## MijakaX

Thats alot of good info. But you really need to ask yourself do you really want to breed PitBulls, and its not just a yes or no question you must explain your answer(Like back in school). I say this because alot of people buy pitbulls and then once they grow up, they dont want them so they send them to the pound, or even makes them strays. So lets say your pits have 10pups, and you only sell 5, thats 5 pups that you have to try and sell and if them 5pups get older it will just be even harder to sell. In the pound im pretty sure the Pit Bulls are the first to get put to sleep. So PLEASE PLEASE ask yourself, do you really want to start breeding Pit Bulls. No matter what yoor answer is, Im sure everyone here will be right behind you.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover

Yea Make sure u have a specific event your dogs can do that interest the buyers and also look at the reponsibilty your takin on your gonna have to worrying about more than 4 dogs maybe at least 8 or more youll have to worry about different things to breed for the perfect pitbull and kennel Temperment, athletism,etc. Before You Take this step make sure you can devote the time to it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MijakaX said:


> Thats alot of good info. But you really need to ask yourself do you really want to breed PitBulls, and its not just a yes or no question you must explain your answer(Like back in school). I say this because alot of people buy pitbulls and then once they grow up, they dont want them so they send them to the pound, or even makes them strays. So lets say your pits have 10pups, and you only sell 5, thats 5 pups that you have to try and sell and if them 5pups get older it will just be even harder to sell. In the pound im pretty sure the Pit Bulls are the first to get put to sleep. So PLEASE PLEASE ask yourself, do you really want to start breeding Pit Bulls. No matter what yoor answer is, Im sure everyone here will be right behind you.


you're absolutely right! you have to be prepared for EVERYTHING... if that means you have 5 extra dogs from a litter you better just take care of em!


----------



## OldFortKennels

Wow thats a HUGE question. First and foremost you can't just create a bloodline. That takes YEARS AND YEARS of consistent breeding and achieving the same charateristics in your offspring time after time. Heck just because you put your name on them doesn't mean a thing because you didn't do the breeding. It wasn't your time and effort and thinking that went into producing the dogs you currently have. Also a line, not bloodline, but line isnt even recognized until you have a pedigree with your "name" in it in all 4 generations, top and bottom. So just that right there would take at best 8 years and thats consistently breeding 2yr old females!

The kennel part is easy, get a license and you are an official "kennel". It seems anyone with multiple dogs on the same yard is a kennel. But your main goal should be to produce dogs with tittles and quality working dogs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

that's what i was trying to say in a nutshell andy! thanks!


----------



## bullyboy

*re*

thnx guys i understand what ur saying.....but i didnt want to start off with anyone elses bloodline. i wanted to start from scratch with ours and over the years hope our bloodline become known by others......i meen alot of hard work and carefully breeding, traing, and shows, as well as a little advertising so everyone would say the have a good blood and they can get exactly what they looked for. beautiful stances chest face qualities, non aggressive dogs.

we use to breed american bulldogs straight from reaping woodies line, the when we hit 15 we started breeding pitbull and now its 5 of us and we're very determined and serious, trying to figure which mate go to which mate.......but come on and give it to me all of your expertise and opinions will be what help us make this thing happen


----------



## sw_df27

I don't think you can just start off with your "own" bloodline don't think it works that way............. like OFK said but line isnt even recognized until you have a pedigree with your "name" in it in all 4 generations, top and bottom.


----------



## bullyboy

*re*

oh i see thanx


----------



## pittbull~lover

*hey*

hey everyone i'm new. but i breed full blood boudreaux pitts. no u can start out with ur own breed like everyone is sayin is true it will take a long time. u would have to breed the daddy wit the daughter but u have to kno what u r doin or u could mess everything up. but to get ur own kennels takes alot of time and money its not so easy i'm even still workin on it but i wish the bestest luck 2 u


----------



## OldFortKennels

Pure Boudreaux dogs, nice, could you post some of your peds?


----------



## MijakaX

Pure Boudreaux dogs, yeah post some peds for us.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

bullyboy said:


> thnx guys i understand what ur saying.....but i didnt want to start off with anyone elses bloodline. i wanted to start from scratch with ours and over the years hope our bloodline become known by others......i meen alot of hard work and carefully breeding, traing, and shows, as well as a little advertising so everyone would say the have a good blood and they can get exactly what they looked for. beautiful stances chest face qualities, non aggressive dogs.


I'm pretty sure their is a HUGE post on this forum as their is on most about ethical breeding if not I'll stick one up.

First off are your dogs registered with ADBA or UKC?... if they are not reg with either than they should not be bred as those are the only two reputable APBT registries.

It is also a good idea to get a mentor who knows the breed and what they are doing to guide you. Go to shows and working events and network with different people in the breed and learn. From this post I can honestly say you probably should not even consider breeding for at least another year or so until you can learn more and do it properly. That is no offense to you. I think it is great that you are here asking questions and trying to learn.

One very important question I have for you.... Why do you want to breed???
If it is *just *"to make your own line" than that is not enough and you need to really reconsider IMO since the breed faces BSL in so many areas and too many die in shelters unless you are doing it for the right reasons and the right way please don't breed.

Ok I'll brake it down a little more. Putting your name in front of a dog's name on its papers does not make that dog from "your" bloodline. It makes it your dog with your kennel name and that's it.

Right now from reading your first post it sounds like you may have a bunch of dogs you like the look and color of but you don't know about their bloodlines at all. You need to research their Bloodlines and see what you really have... you can go on pedigree online and try to research or post the ped here and on other forums and see if anyone can help you figure it all out.

Creating a line is not just slapping your name on a dog and breeding it to any other dog. As already said it takes years

Not only should you research the lines and find the ones you want to work with but you also need to study and learn every aspect of the standard to see if your dogs meet it and are worthy of being bred. You also should be getting health testing through orgs like Penn Hip and OFA to see if the dogs are physically sound. Conformation and working titles as well as TT CGC and TDIs are also a HUGE plus in a breeding program and prove a dog's worthiness.

Link to the standard for ADBA and UKC and other great info
www.apbtconformation.com

After several years of selective breeding you can then start to produce your own line until then like I said they are your dogs NOT your line



> u would have to breed the daddy wit the daughter but u have to kno what u r doin or u could mess everything up.


 Actually that would be inbreeding which is only one of the breeding options and tools used by breeders when producing pups. Line breeding is more common and outcrosses are also often used.

Another type of breeding is a scatterbred dog. Which is one that has lines pretty much all over the place and is harder to get pups with a consistent look drive and temperament from even within a litter

This is another reason why you really have to know the lines of the dogs you are considering putting in your breeding program

I'll try to add more later when I get a chance


----------



## OldFortKennels

> First off are your dogs registered with ADBA or UKC?... if they are not reg with either than they should not be bred as those are the only two reputable APBT registries.


I also like the AADR as far as APBT go.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

OldFortKennels said:


> I also like the AADR as far as APBT go.


 They seem to have a lot of fun events my concern with them is unless they have changed you do not have to have ADBA or UKC papers to reg the dogs which would mean that anyone off the street could make up any hung pedigree and paper their dogs. Or has that changed?

Now if the were giving dogs who didn't have any papers LP # instead of full registration and only allowed full registration to be given to dogs who have actual pedigrees from ADBA and UKC I would think that would be much better at weeding out the unethical and BYBs

Granted I'm sure their are hung papers on some in the other registries but they also aren't making it so easy for people to be unethical.

I've thought about looking into their shows because I heard they are a ton of fun and a great place to meet APBT lovers. I actually know some ADBA/UKC people who compete with them too


----------



## sw_df27

I just look on the AADR and to register you still have to have at least a 3 gen ped to register..


----------



## Patch O' Pits

sw_df27 said:


> I just look on the AADR and to register you still have to have at least a 3 gen ped to register..


Here is their form to register & no where on here does it say you need to show proof of heritage, meaning a pedigree from another org so unless that is somewhere on their site that I didn't see anyone can just fill it and send it.... that is what I'm saying. IMO unregistered/unpapered dogs should never be given full registration rights. That to me is an open invatation for BYBs . (That is JMO. If there is something different on the site I missed please point it out.)


This is all I could find about how to single reg a dog
http://www.online-aadr.com/SINGLEregistrationform.html

I do think clubs and events that get APBT lovers together are great ideas, but wish more monitored the potential breeding stock aloud to be fully registered. It seems many think having papers or getting a title means they should breed.

It isn't any one orgs fault obviously, and unfortunately there are dogs with hung papers in every registry.


----------



## American_Pit13

The AADR Will allow you to register a non pedigree dog and will send you "papers" that have no generations on them . If you breed two dogs that have these "papers" from the AADR then you get "papered" pups with one generation in thier pedigree and then so forth and so on.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

american_pit13 said:


> The AADR Will allow you to register a non pedigree dog and will send you "papers" that have no generations on them . If you breed two dogs that have these "papers" from the AADR then you get "papered" pups with one generation in thier pedigree and then so forth and so on.


Yes, I even confirmed that buy calling them earlier today 

That is a big concern to me especially with the state the breed is already in all the BSL, shelter dogs and the BYBs. I wish they would reconsider that practice.

I'm all for showing off any dog and competing at events of all sorts.
But as for breeding practices I think the standards should be higher then just someone starting with a a dog from unknown breedings or writing up their own ped. In that case those dogs could be and most likely are mutts in reality

For those serious about breeding I suggest making sure your dogs are reg with either ADBA and or UKC and come from responsible breeders.

Just because it looks like a pit doesn't mean it is...
I've seen plenty of known mixes that look like purebred dogs


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS

NEELA said:


> This is where genes play a major role because you can breed a solid blue bitch with great conformation to a solid blue male with OK confirmation and the males parents or grandparents genes come through in your litter so you might end up with a couple long legged tigerstripped rednoses!


Has anyone ever addressed the issue of genetic problems arising from breeding one blue to another? All a blue dog is, is a black dog lacking a gene. When doubling up on this it usually causes problems in the offspring, like demodex and allergies. Ideally one should breed a blue dog to a dog of good pigment, but with blue in the line, to produce nice, dark, and sound blue pups.

Wasn't sure if anyone was aware of this.


----------



## drsven

Patch O' Pits said:


> Yes, I even confirmed that buy calling them earlier today
> 
> That is a big concern to me especially with the state the breed is already in all the BSL, shelter dogs and the BYBs. I wish they would reconsider that practice.
> 
> I'm all for showing off any dog and competing at events of all sorts.
> But as for breeding practices I think the standards should be higher then just someone starting with a a dog from unknown breedings or writing up their own ped. In that case those dogs could be and most likely are mutts in reality
> 
> For those serious about breeding I suggest making sure your dogs are reg with either ADBA and or UKC and come from responsible breeders.
> 
> Just because it looks like a pit doesn't mean it is...
> I've seen plenty of known mixes that look like purebred dogs


Yes, I agree 100%. If you need to register your dog to compete in an AADR event thats fine, but in reality AADR pedigrees are just as worthless as the CKC...Buyer Beware!!! Neither the UKC or the ADBA recognize the AADR as a legitimate registry.


----------



## Patch O' Pits

> Has anyone ever addressed the issue of genetic problems arising from breeding one blue to another? All a blue dog is, is a black dog lacking a gene. When doubling up on this it usually causes problems in the offspring, like demodex and allergies. Ideally one should breed a blue dog to a dog of good pigment, but with blue in the line, to produce nice, dark, and sound blue pups.
> 
> Wasn't sure if anyone was aware of this.


 The gene that produces Blue is a recessive gene. With recessive genes more so you'd have to know what lies behind the line that can pop up. Not all blue dogs have skin or health issues including ones that come from both sire and dam being blue.

I agree though continually breeding blue to blue it seems is usually done for COLOR and not the breeder looking at that total dog and what issues they may out right have or carry. The problems seen in blue dogs IMO come from indescriminant breedings with dogs should not have been bred to any other dog let alone another blue one with similar issues. See what I am getting at

Now me personally I absolutely can't stand a washed out bad pigmented look on a dog. So unless the two dogs being bred were total exceptional with Awesome pigment and other colors besides blue behind them in their pedigree, I woudn't reccommend a blue to blue breeding in most cases. Thus, for someone just starting out it is definitely not a good option IMO

Just wanted to add, a breeding is not supposed to be done just to get a certain color. Color is the last thing a breeder should be thinking about when trying to produce a great litter especially with all the other way more important things in as breeding like temperament, structure, health and working ability.
Unfortunately though as I said some do focus on color and nothing else. I hadn't seen so many issues with blue dogs until BYBs started mass producing them and calling them "RARE" so there is where most if the health issues and prblems lie.

Hope that helps


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> Has anyone ever addressed the issue of genetic problems arising from breeding one blue to another? All a blue dog is, is a black dog lacking a gene. When doubling up on this it usually causes problems in the offspring, like demodex and allergies. Ideally one should breed a blue dog to a dog of good pigment, but with blue in the line, to produce nice, dark, and sound blue pups.
> 
> Wasn't sure if anyone was aware of this.


I was just throwing out a example of what BYBers expect when they breed two dogs together without taking the animals ancestors into consideration. :roll:


----------



## SuthernStyles

OldFortKennels said:


> Wow thats a HUGE question. First and foremost you can't just create a bloodline. That takes YEARS AND YEARS of consistent breeding and achieving the same charateristics in your offspring time after time. Heck just because you put your name on them doesn't mean a thing because you didn't do the breeding. It wasn't your time and effort and thinking that went into producing the dogs you currently have. Also a line, not bloodline, but line isnt even recognized until you have a pedigree with your "name" in it in all 4 generations, top and bottom. So just that right there would take at best 8 years and thats consistently breeding 2yr old females!
> 
> The kennel part is easy, get a license and you are an official "kennel". It seems anyone with multiple dogs on the same yard is a kennel. But your main goal should be to produce dogs with tittles and quality working dogs.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Im bumpin an oooooooold thread, but I have always wondered also what the op was asking. Not that Im gonna try, but I have always wondered how bloodlines came about. And what is the diff. in line and bloodline as OFK said "Also a line, not bloodline, but line isnt even recognized until you have a pedigree with your "name" in it in all 4 generations, top and bottom. So just that right there would take at best 8 years and thats consistently breeding 2yr old females!"

So in detail how do you do this? Who recognizes the bloodline/line to say it is, or is not a true line? You have to inbreed brother to sisters pups to mom and dad and back for four generations to get your "own" line? Then after that is done what do you do? lol request an official bloodline seal from the ADBA? lol No but seriously, I dont get it. Someone please explain in laymen terms
Ho


----------



## LadyRampage

Lots of great responses... I just have a few to add...

starting/creating your own line takes dedication, heartache, failure, being HONEST with yourself, clear GOALS, and PATIENCE... did I say PATIENCE?? Its not just about taking dog A to dog B then taking offspring and breeding.. In fact its not about breeding, its about working with each dog to find the best to take back to the best, taking offspring (sometimes entire litters) and working with each pup to find the best that is BETTER than the parents... Never using an OK dog in your program only the best that is constantly going toward your GOAL on what you want your dogs to accomplish.

I've been working on my breeding program for close to 15 years and am just now getting dogs that have my name back 4-5 gens, and that is not 4-5 gens on top and bottom just back in the ped on certain dogs. I have kept all pups from litters, or most, I have waiting until dogs are 5-6 years old before even thinking of breeding them. I study my pedigrees, the traits that each dog back in the generations have and what may or may not come forward.. This is such a huge topic, and I'm just talking in general. There are factors that come into play, problems that arise, heartache, and joy...


----------



## MISSAPBT

*waiting for Bordeux peds* (sp)


----------



## SuthernStyles

Jrama said:


> Im bumpin an oooooooold thread, but I have always wondered also what the op was asking. Not that Im gonna try, but I have always wondered how bloodlines came about. And what is the diff. in line and bloodline as OFK said "Also a line, not bloodline, but line isnt even recognized until you have a pedigree with your "name" in it in all 4 generations, top and bottom. So just that right there would take at best 8 years and thats consistently breeding 2yr old females!"
> 
> So in detail how do you do this? Who recognizes the bloodline/line to say it is, or is not a true line? You have to inbreed brother to sisters pups to mom and dad and back for four generations to get your "own" line? Then after that is done what do you do? lol request an official bloodline seal from the ADBA? lol No but seriously, I dont get it. Someone please explain in laymen terms
> Ho


Anyone got the answers? lol


----------



## Wingman

Jrama said:


> Anyone got the answers? lol


I think Lady Rampage summed it up pretty well.


----------



## motocross308

well , id start off by finding a known kennel with a good rep and see if you can volunteer and learn for a while . just a start


----------



## ggates415

OK WHERE TO START.. FIRST OFF GREAT POST AND HATS OFF TO EVERYBODY WHO HELPD SHED SUM LIGHT.. IN MY OPINION IF U DONT HAVE THE LOVE AN PASSION FOR THE BREED AS A WHOLE UR CHANCES OF SUCCESS ARE VERY SLIM.. IT SEEMS LIKE U ONLY HAVE TWO DOGS RIGHT.. DO U KNOW WHERE THEY COME FROM? THE HISTORY OF THE PEDS? LIKE AT LEAST 6-7 GENS BACK CUS SUMTIMES UR PUPS PULL THT FAR BACK. LAST THING U WANT IS A PUP TO PULL SUMTHIN LIKE HUMAN AGGRRESSION OUT. AFTER THT, HOW DO U PLAN ON TRAINING AND OBSERVE UR DOGS TO MAKE SURE THERE QUALITY, IF THEY'RE NOT HOW WOULD U GET THE DESIRED TRAITS?, OUTCROSS'S? MY ADVICE FOR U IF U HAVENT ALREADY IS TO DO SUM SERIOUS RESEARCH ON UR DOGS, FOOD U PLAN TO FEED UR DOGS, VETS, KENNEL SET UPS, STATE LAWS.. SOME STATES ONLY ALLOW 2-3 DOGS PER YARD. MAKE SUR BSL HASNT PASSED IN UR TOWN/STATE. TRY TO FIND A GOOD IF NOT GREAT MENTOR TO SCHOOL U ON THE CULLING PROCESS, WAT TO DO WIT DOGS THAT ARENT SATISFACTORY WITH UR STANDARDS CUS TRUST ME.. U'LL HAVE WAAAY MORE THAT WONT THAN WILL LOL.. UM.. AGAIN THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO HAVE THE PASSION AND WILL BEACUSE WITH THESE APBT U WILL SEE ALOT OF NEGATIVITY. AND SECOND HAVE A GREAT FOUNDATION. KEEP RECORDS OF TITLES ETC AND GET READY FOR AT LEAST 8-10 YRS OF HARD WORK TO GET CLOSE TO UR GOAL.

GOOD LUCK :thumbsup::woof:


----------



## ggates415

THAT IS OF COURSE IF UR TRYNA BE ONE OF THE KENNELS THAT STAYS AROUND FOR A WHILE


----------



## Tuck517

hey everyone im new here but i love pitbulls wit everything besides my kids and i wanna start my own bloodline ive been breedin my female for a while i know but i dont know if yall know what i mean


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I think we all know what you mean. Unfortunately.


----------



## KMdogs

ggates415 said:


> OK WHERE TO START.. FIRST OFF GREAT POST AND HATS OFF TO EVERYBODY WHO HELPD SHED SUM LIGHT.. IN MY OPINION IF U DONT HAVE THE LOVE AN PASSION FOR THE BREED AS A WHOLE UR CHANCES OF SUCCESS ARE VERY SLIM.. IT SEEMS LIKE U ONLY HAVE TWO DOGS RIGHT.. DO U KNOW WHERE THEY COME FROM? THE HISTORY OF THE PEDS? LIKE AT LEAST 6-7 GENS BACK CUS SUMTIMES UR PUPS PULL THT FAR BACK. LAST THING U WANT IS A PUP TO PULL SUMTHIN LIKE HUMAN AGGRRESSION OUT. AFTER THT, HOW DO U PLAN ON TRAINING AND OBSERVE UR DOGS TO MAKE SURE THERE QUALITY, IF THEY'RE NOT HOW WOULD U GET THE DESIRED TRAITS?, OUTCROSS'S? MY ADVICE FOR U IF U HAVENT ALREADY IS TO DO SUM SERIOUS RESEARCH ON UR DOGS, FOOD U PLAN TO FEED UR DOGS, VETS, KENNEL SET UPS, STATE LAWS.. SOME STATES ONLY ALLOW 2-3 DOGS PER YARD. MAKE SUR BSL HASNT PASSED IN UR TOWN/STATE. TRY TO FIND A GOOD IF NOT GREAT MENTOR TO SCHOOL U ON THE CULLING PROCESS, WAT TO DO WIT DOGS THAT ARENT SATISFACTORY WITH UR STANDARDS CUS TRUST ME.. U'LL HAVE WAAAY MORE THAT WONT THAN WILL LOL.. UM.. AGAIN THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS TO HAVE THE PASSION AND WILL BEACUSE WITH THESE APBT U WILL SEE ALOT OF NEGATIVITY. AND SECOND HAVE A GREAT FOUNDATION. KEEP RECORDS OF TITLES ETC AND GET READY FOR AT LEAST 8-10 YRS OF HARD WORK TO GET CLOSE TO UR GOAL.
> 
> GOOD LUCK :thumbsup::woof:


It is hard for me to read all of this since its in cap lock, however passion should be a given.. Foundation, knowledge in genetics should always be foremost.. Don't breed for others, breed for yourself and breed true to function and ability.


----------



## Murda919

Maan,im so glad I ran into this website!!! I'm moving into my 1st house and we are looking to add to the family early this spring. I will be collecting all the info i can. Im in North Carolina, are any of you here and have or know where I can purchase a good breed?


----------



## rocthebully

You might wanna start your own thread this one is like a year or more old.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Murda919 it might be best to use the search tool at the top of the forum and read up on all of the threads regarding this as well as what makes a good breeder as we here do not support mindless breeding.  read the "Stickies" too! Welcome to the forum!


----------

